# Help me pronounce his first name



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm listening to The Swan by Saint-Saens in a marvelous duet by Jacqueline DuPre and Osian Ellis, one of the best harpists of all time. 

I know it's nearly impossible to WRITE how something is supposed to sound but can someone please try to help me understand how his first name is pronounced? For example, does it rhyme with ocean?


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

iloveChopin said:


> I'm listening to The Swan by Saint-Saens in a marvelous duet by Jacqueline DuPre and Osian Ellis, one of the best harpists of all time.
> 
> I know it's nearly impossible to WRITE how something is supposed to sound but can someone please try to help me understand how his first name is pronounced? For example, does it rhyme with ocean?


Osh-an.

Is Welsh so accent on the penultimate syllable.


----------



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you Autocrat! I've always wanted to be sure I didn't inadvertently mispronounce someone's name, even in absentia, so I appreciate knowing how to say it right!

And bravo to you for using the word penultimate correctly also! :lol:


----------

